# Ticks and Frontline



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We have just returned from our trip to Norway via the Dunkirk/Dover Ferry. It was our Lab's first trip overseas and apart from the fact that she came into season for the first time just before leaving home and a couple of ticks in Norway it went mostly OK.

For her pre return tapeworm treatment we went to the vet in Ghyveldte just north of Dunkirk. She administered our pill in our piece of cheddar but insisted that tick treatment was still necessary. I was pretty sure it wasn't but bowed to her superior knowledge and on the basis that it wouldn't do her any harm Poppy duly got a squirt of Frontline. Total cost €35.

However, a week later, now at home, I noticed that there was blood in her fur where the Frontline had been applied. She had a raw bleeding patch about the size of a 50p piece which has required a visit to the vet with steroid and antibiotic injections.

5 days later it is healing nicely but was obviously not a great experience for her.

A search of the internet reveals that although we had not heard of it before this reaction is apparently not uncommon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

some dogs are allergic to it according to the instructions

but what do you usually do to protect her during the time she is abroad from ticks etc?

We take Frontline to protect him whilst we are in Europe, he needs a monthly dose to protect from biting ticks

Regardless of the new rules

Speak to your vet if there is something that will protect her that she would not be allergic to

Just my opinion, but I would not travel into other countries without him being protected

even if Defra think its not necessary

And by the way the vet was wrong

Aldra


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dog's reaction. My old dog had a similar reaction to tick and flea bites, so we always did him monthly and I keep this up with our new dog.

I agree with Aldra, I would take tick treatment with me. Your vet can advise on one for your dog, and if you have it to hand a vet abroad will use it rather than one you know your dog is allergic too.

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lesley 

there is no need under the new passport rules to treat for ticks or fleas only for worms 5 days before you return

me, I would not want him bitten by ticks some of which carry deadly diseases to which he has no immunity in a new country

but I would say to those who use Frontline and a Scalibor collar check it out carefully its very easy to overdose

and cause anxiety and distress

Aldra


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

We use Advantix, we were told by the vets in the New Forest the ticks are becoming immune to Frontline.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Vet at Ghyveldte was wrong to tell you that Frontline was necessary for dogs returning to the UK under the new Derfa rules.

Do you have the address of the Vet you used so that I can contact them to point out their mistake?


----------

